# Pictures and brief review of Hamilton Jazzmaster Thinline



## ctilly (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Hamy fans,

I picked up my first "real" watch a few months back and have been meaning to share my thoughts on it with WUS.

This is quite a nice watch for the money (~$300). The dimensions seem fairly unique, very flat (7mm) but with a fairly large case diameter (42mm). It took me a while to get used to the size it but now I really like it. I wear fitted shirts and wanted something that would fit under the cuffs. This watch is perfect. It also looks surprisingly good with a t-shirt. b-)

In terms of performance it has a swiss ETA 955.112 quartz movement so accuracy is fantastic. It has no second hand (which I love) but I set it against the atomic clock by pointing the very sharp minute hand exactly at a minute hash mark (of which all sixty are marked on the dial - another "love it" feature). You can tell with a glance nearly exact time. I wanted this since I take the train daily and they are run consistently on time.

I specifically wanted a quartz watch without a second hand because wanted the accuracy but I prefer smooth seeping hands and I could not find that in a quartz watch with a second hand - with the exception of the spring drive watches and they are out of my range. With the minute hash marks and sharp pointed minute hand you can tell with a glance the time within a few seconds. That may not seem like crazy accuracy but it is consistent - I'll probably adjust it next when I set the clock forward an hour in the spring. ;-)

The build quality is good. The watch feels solid, the crown turns smoothly (not screw-down), the decoration on the back is very well done, and the straps are decent. My only real complaint is that the lume is terrible, as in, you won't see it after a few minutes in the dark.

All in all, I really like this watch. The dial design is superb IMO, with a very clean face, great markers, and the nicest hour numerals I have seen on any watch (slightly raise, metallic, great font - perfect). The only lume is on the hands and like I said, it is very weak.

If you're looking for a thin quartz watch, a bit dressy, and no second hand - check out the Hamilton Jazzmaster Thinline.


----------



## Watchalex (Oct 9, 2011)

I was going to suggest looking at Citizen and Seiko but that thing is just great. You nailed it. Congrats!


----------



## SlvrSrfr (Feb 15, 2011)

Great looking watch and excellent review. Was always interested in the Thinline series and your photos made me want one. =)

Thanks for sharing! Wear it in good health!


----------



## NYWatchFan (Aug 30, 2010)

Awesome. Comparable to a JLC or IWC in the looks department.


----------



## HGruber (Nov 16, 2011)

The pictures posted are cut mid-way! Anyway, beautiful watch, I have the same in a black dial with an SS bracelet; best gift ever!


----------



## ctilly (Aug 12, 2011)

Really? Not when I view them... Sorry about that, perhaps an error with the server. :think:


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

There's a lot to be said for a thin watch! Too many watches -- especially chronos -- are much too thick to fit under any of my shirts cuffs unfortunately. This is a nice watch and your reasoning for getting it makes a lot of sense, enjoy!


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

Great looking watch, ctilly, thanks for the review and the quality pics. I'm looking around for a watch to wear with brown suits, and this looks like it would look great, and have no shirt cuff issues. Wasn't really looking at quartz, but I'm not really opposed to it either. The lack of a second hand eliminates the "tick... tick... tick" visual that I don't like, so this might be a serious contender.

Edit: what in the world could they have in that instruction manual to make it so thick!?


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

OJ Bartley said:


> Edit: what in the world could they have in that instruction manual to make it so thick!?


Multiple languages--Hamilton/Swatch Group sells worldwide you know.


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

Well I did know that, I just can't think of how much they need to say about a relatively simple timepiece that couldn't be done in a few pages. I'm sure its all valid, I just can't imagine what it talks about beyond setting, battery change, and basic care instructions.


----------

